# Moerlein Beer Bottle



## Louisiana Man (Mar 30, 2012)

I found a brown glass Moerlein beer bottle and I'm trying to get some information about it.


----------



## epackage (Mar 30, 2012)

1890's amber blob top, he was a very prolific brewer and there's alot of his stuff out there. In this condition it might be a $10-15 bottle on it's best day IMO....


----------



## LC (Mar 30, 2012)

I have a crock pint and quart Morleins from Cincy but do not have that one you have posted . I am posting the pint crock beer . I have seen a few of these over the years that you have posted , but can not give any accurate info on it , wish I could . Jim is right there is a lot of stuff out there on this product .


----------



## Louisiana Man (Mar 30, 2012)

Thanks so much for the info.


----------



## bloodj2 (Mar 31, 2012)

I've got one of those, but it's from Nashville.


----------



## LC (Mar 31, 2012)

I have never seen that ine , different company I think , but darn nice .


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 1, 2012)

Hey Kelly,

 Welcome to the A=BN, and thanks for bringing the script Moerlein. First of these, I remember seeing. Is there a maker's mark on the heel or base?

 There's quite a lot of information out there on Christian Moerlein. He was The King of Brewing in Cincinnati, at a time when the city had eighty some breweries.




From.

 Here's a Moerlein Thread from a while back.

 Hey Louis,

 Moerlein - Gerst was an 1893 partnership of Christian Moerlein, and William Gerst of Nasville.




From.


----------



## Louisiana Man (Apr 2, 2012)

It has E H E co on the base of the bottle. Thanks


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 2, 2012)

"E.H.E.CO..............Edward H. Everett Company (Newark Star Glass Works), Newark, OH (1880-1904). Plant merged in 1904 to become part of the Ohio Bottle Company and in 1905 part of the American Bottle Company. American was purchased by Owens Bottle Company in 1916, and in 1929 this plant became part of the merger that resulted in the formation of Owens-Illinois Glass Company. Also, see "S. K. & CO" and "N next to or within a star" marks." From.




From.


----------



## keithstanfield (Apr 6, 2012)

NOICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

